# What are your turn ons? ;)



## Chickadee (Oct 13, 2012)

So what are your turn ons? From intellectual turn ons, emotional turn ons, to physical turn ons, to the bizzare lol

Just curious and my mind is in the gutter :tongue:


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

Personally, I think a woman in bra and panties is infinitely more attractive than a simple nude woman.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd actually say that determining what turns me on is more complicated than what turns me off. My turn offs are more fundamental, rigid characteristics. They're things that are non-negotiable. Turn ons are more mutable.

I've been with too many different types of people and done too many different things and enjoyed them to have a type. But I guess there's a few things that do kinda stand out.

[M] Doesn't want to admit they like other guys. This, more than anything else, hooks me in with guys. There's seriously nothing better to see a guy avoid eye contact and say something like "Yeah...well... that was fun. I'm not gay though." Bitch I don't care if you're gay or not, slap whatever label you want on yourself to make yourself feel better. But I've heard way too many guys beg for more and then try to cop out by saying that they're not guy. 
[M] Thinking that they're stronger than me. It's funny. The main place that I'll find guys to hook-up with is at the gym... to the point that I've been banned from two local gyms for getting caught. But I like guys that go into things with this alpha-male mentality because they think that by spending all their time doing curls they're some sort of beast. They're not. Right now I'm squatting at 415 so nine times out of ten if there's a debate of who's going to be on top then I win.
[F] High maintenance. I really like high maintenance girls. I like facilitating that need and personality. I hate it with guys because it's disgusting to see a guy bitch and moan over petty bullshit but with a girl it gives me a reason to stay engaged.
[F] Pronounced racial features. I don't like white chicks, I like Aryan girls. I don't like oriental women, I like them Thai. I like girls to be aware of their racial and ethnic background. Not so that I can discriminate but because it actually interests me. Pronounced ethnic features are very appealing to me visually.

Those are the only major turn-ons I have. There's other things that I enjoy and find enticing of course. I like the use of outfits and costumes. I like roleplay occasionally. I'm really dominant and into bondage but the tendency towards dominance extends to every aspect of my sexuality, sure I like to sit back and enjoy things from time to time but 99% of the time I'll be the one to initiate things if I'm looking for sex. I prefer to have multiple partners going at once not because it makes me feel like more of a man but because I will utterly smother people with my affection.


There's a few other quirks in regards to turn-ons as well. I've never had a meaningful, long term relationship with a guy because I see having sex with other men as more of a sport than a romance. In the last year I'd say 80% of the women I was with had extensive tattoos although I don't specifically find tattoos attractive. And I've never had a long term relationship with a woman that actually enjoyed cooking.


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 13, 2012)

I enjoy being the innocent seduced by the dominant male. I like when guys take control and put me where I need to be. More recently I have discovered that being restrained and mild pain are huge turn ons for me. I like being surprised in the most random situations. I also enjoy playing the temptress role and taking control sometimes. My biggest turn on is turning someone else on though. I love when I get it just right and drive them crazy. :laughing:


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a series of buttons and switches that need to be toggled correctly and in the right order in order to be turned on. Or you know, just do some manual overriding...


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

Chickadee said:


> I enjoy being the innocent seduced by the dominant male. I like when guys take control and put me where I need to be. More recently I have discovered that being restrained and mild pain are huge turn ons for me. I like being surprised in the most random situations. I also enjoy playing the temptress role and taking control sometimes. My biggest turn on is turning someone else on though. I love when I get it just right and drive them crazy. :laughing:


A surprising number of people I've messed around with in the past few years have been dead set against pain or bondage until they actually try and after that they're all about it. It's a constant point of amusement to see people so dead set against something and then actively long for it.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

there was this one guy who was in a relationship. However, at the time I didn't know it. He would talk to me about history. The years event had taken place and what people invaded what country. This would literally, get my draws soaked. The oddest thing, he wasn't all that attractive.


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 13, 2012)

Particulate said:


> A surprising number of people I've messed around with in the past few years have been dead set against pain or bondage until they actually try and after that they're all about it. It's a constant point of amusement to see people so dead set against something and then actively long for it.


That was definitely me. I was absolutely against any sort of pain or being "treated badly" because in my mind it was very disrespectful. But damn that is kinky. :tongue:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Physically: Ab definition, glasses, nice lips, a cute belly button, shortness, veiny hands...

Intellectually: A smart sense of humor/wittiness 

Emotionally: strength, but also compassionate

Weird: the belly button and hand things were pretty weird i thought... But really, more than anything their sense of humor has to be weird, off the wall shit. I would die if i met someone with all of these..

I like being dominated by women, but when I'm with men, I usually prefer being in control. I enjoy inflicting pain, but not vice versa.


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

heels, and boots, flirting, 'that look', kissing/making out, touching...have I mentioned heels?

I also love when a woman is smart/quick/witty, it's sexy.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Oh yeah


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

How many pages could you be bothered reading? :3

Definitely being the dominant one, though. *shrug*


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

Specifically, I have a massive panty fetish, so panties are a huge turn on.
Brunettes, though highlights of bright colours only add to attraction.
Thick eyebrows
Strong facial features
Wide hips
*Athleticism*: I love fit women. Not like weight lifters, but still go to the gym a couple of times a week.

Mentally, I like decisiveness and independence.
Can take control of a situation (not necessarily dominant women)
High class/eloquence, such as someone I can take to a ballet or opera. 
Sexually open mind
Has aspirations/goals
Motivated
Self control
And most importantly, a brilliant fuck you attitude with a witty sense of humor.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

A Great Kisser ;-P, A Gentle Voice, A Dashing Smile, A Twinkle in His Eyes, A Daring Attitude, A Firm Approach, A Long Embrace, Great with his Hands and Lots of Stamina ;-P 

I am currently hoping to explore my Sadistic side with an ESTJ love interest. An EAGER beaver finally meets her HUGE yet SOLID piece of WOOD ;-P 

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually really like it when guys like my body so much they want to take pics or videos. I'm inordinately flattered by very visual men. 

I also like giving head. I especially like when the guy I'm with puts his hands on my head gently, strokes my hair and looks into my eyes, keeps my face turned up toward him so I can look at him, and then wants to come on my face. I mean, he must freaking like my face a whole lot, and personally I find it icky if a guy *only* wants my boobies or my butt or something, it's nice to have my face, eyes, hair admired.

My ex used to sniff my hair, I'm not sure it turned me on, but it made me feel very warm toward him.

Generally I like men's bodies, so I tend to date guys who do some kind of exercise. They don't have to be buff, but I do like to look when they have their shirts off.

Communicating via eye contact without words is super sexy too. I think I tend to like on-going relationships for this reason, that's a little more difficult to pull off meaningfully with a stranger.

Emotionally I'm turned on by someone who can talk to me, I mean spend inordinate amounts of time talking to me or hanging out with me. I really like to be friends, it makes me happy, I don't know how people do it otherwise.

Emotionally I'm also turned on I guess by men who are animal lovers, who are nice to children, and who aren't afraid to show feelings sometimes.

Physically I also like things a little wild sometimes, like doing it in strange places, or getting a little rough. 

I like being able to turn men on, like "perform" a little bit, like them watching me while I do things to my self or to them.

I also like being made love to, like guy on top, face to face, that kind of thing, I usually have really great orgasms that way (though it's not the only way!)

Music turns me on. Sometimes I like to argue a little too. But I draw the line at cruelty, not sexy, in fact there's a fine line between a turn on argument and me just hating your guts and wanting to throw you down the stairs. A lil conflict can be fun. Cruelty is a no no. 

I like massages and stuff, too.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Chickadee said:


> So what are your turn ons? From intellectual turn ons, emotional turn ons, to physical turn ons, to the bizzare lol
> 
> Just curious and my mind is in the gutter :tongue:



Lol 

Hmmm. In no particular order:
Height
Light eyes and dark hair
Widely spaced breasts (I don't know why)

Intelligence and independence
Directness and openness

Dat asss - you know, the type that looks like it belongs on some goddess - it appears suddenly, is supple but soft. Bubbles come to mind
Boots and shorts together. Maybe because I grew up in the country? I never liked hick girls though.

Glasses
I don't know about race - I've overwhelmingly been with white girls, the exceptions being a few-month affair with a fun vietnamese girl and kissing a latina girl. Definitely am open to exploring, but not really trying that hard to.

Hmmm. I like muscular shoulders and upper arms. 
Pierced lower (not upper) belly buttons turn me on too
Short hair on women
Curly long hair on women
A slightly androgenous look

sexual openness and willingness to talk about it

shy and sometimes awkward girls turn on me loads. There's nothing like getting someone to open up to you and feeling free together


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I actually really like it when guys like my body so much they want to take pics or videos. I'm inordinately flattered by very visual men.
> 
> I also like giving head. I especially like when the guy I'm with puts his hands on my head gently, strokes my hair and looks into my eyes, keeps my face turned up toward him so I can look at him, and then wants to come on my face. I mean, he must freaking like my face a whole lot, and personally I find it icky if a guy *only* wants my boobies or my butt or something, it's nice to have my face, eyes, hair admired.
> 
> ...


Ha that's funny because that's a pretty accurate list of stuff I like to do.
Must be an sx/so thing... lol

Maybe that's why I had a good sexual relationship with my ISFP ex?


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I also like giving head. I especially like when the guy I'm with puts his hands on my head gently, strokes my hair and looks into my eyes, keeps my face turned up toward him so I can look at him, and then wants to come on my face. I mean, he must freaking like my face a whole lot, and personally I find it icky if a guy *only* wants my boobies or my butt or something, it's nice to have my face, eyes, hair admired.


Why couldn't I have met you before I was married!? I have NEVER met a girl who even let me come on her face, let alone found it enjoyable.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

flyincaveman said:


> Why couldn't I have met you before I was married!? I have NEVER met a girl who even let me come on her face, let alone found it enjoyable.


Apparently it's rare, I guess, but I don't find it degrading, especially if I'm with a guy who cares about me. From what I understand some women find it insulting, or maybe they're afraid it will get into their eyes or hair.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Intellectual:
-Understands the value of a liberal education
-College educated
-Has a career doing what she loves
-Can wax political, religious, and philosophical, hopefully sharing similar views to mine
-Is mature. Acts like you'd expect out of a non-teenage adult, but can act girly and childish (not immature, mind you)
-Has a rated-X sense of humor (not sure if this is intellectual, but it doesn't really fit anywhere else)
-Is nerdy/knowledgeable about something(s) and would love to share it with me, as well as learn and become involved in my interests (only if they are enjoyed by her, of course)

Emotional:
-Not sure what to put here, other than this: be strong, and be reasonable. I am far too logical and brain-oriented to deal well with the overly emotional. If you are one who is emotional, at least let said emotions make sense (as in, if you're going to cry because you watched a sad movie or become angry because somebody pissed you off at work, that's fine, but don't get sad or angry because it's just what you feel like doing, regardless of the lack of emotional trigger)

Physical:
-Asian
-Latina
-Okay, pretty much any girl that isn't pure white lol. I prefer darker skin in general, so Asians and Latinas get top priority in that order. (not that race matters, but we are discussing turn-ons here)
-Glasses. Glasses, glasses, and moar glasses. Not none of that "I wear contact lenses so I don't look like a dork" self-conscious bullshit.
-Big ass and 36 DDs or 34 F are preferred, but I'm no size king (male equivalent to size queen); T n A are T n A
-Dresses femininely. I say this broadly; basically, not a big fan of T-shirt + jeans combo on girls. I like ribbons, bows, hair dye, cute hair styling, dresses, skirts, tutus, leggings/stockings/hose, etc etc.
-Between 4 foot 10 to 5 foot 2, preferably.
-Must last long on top and know how to ride (5 minutes shouldn't tire you out. Or, at least, take a break to catch a breather, then resume), and must do so because she enjoys the dominance
-Must talk dirty/scream loudly. I feel weird when I do all the dirty talking ><.

Bizarre:
-Hmm...I'm not really sure I have anything bizarre. I guess a girl who isn't afraid to wear costumes in public is always cool (eh, I go to anime cons from time to time)


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

^ Interesting thing I've learned is that I am not too into talking dirty.
Not a regular thing for me, my ISFP seemed to enjoy it and I had to become master thespian and act like I loved it too.
I'm good with moans lol. Questions like: You like it?
... I'm like is this a quiz? haha jk.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

The only thing that really turns me on is having an undefinable connection with one person where my heart actually flutters. We could be laughing about toe socks or doing anything


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

You forgot one! 


Shinji Mimura said:


> Must soap up vaginal canal


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

bromide said:


> You forgot one!


OMG Topical humor!

That isn't a must though, it's just an added bonus that she not be smelly.


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

fourtines said:


> some women find it insulting, or maybe they're afraid it will get into their eyes or hair.


Every. Single. One.

And while I'm not at @Particulates numbers, I have not been shy about sharing my penis. (Pre-marriage, anyway.)


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

My physical turn ons:
1) Straight to wavy long hair, I usually notice brunettes first... but hair color would never deter me.
2) Thin, fit, average, curvy. I don't have a big preference, but not a fan of muffin tops. I tend to like girls who who would do something like Pilates or weight train at least a bit.
3) Pretty face for me has a lot to do with nose, then the eyes. I like small perfect noses above so many other things lol.
4) Boob size doesn't really make a big difference to me. Big firm boobs would be ideal of course but depending on the body type that doesn't make a huge difference.
5) Legs - I like thin girls but not so thin that they look like they have skeleton legs, cankles are a no-no as well.
6) Booty - of course a nice bubble butt is my choice but as long as the waste to ratio is good I am fine.

Personality:
1) Funny - I find various things funny so I have a lot of options available to me. I find silly, quirky, sarcasm, overly crass, overly feely, as long as I know they are joking about stuff I'll probably find them funny.
2) Smart - I want someone who can form thoughts, have aspirations, and read, write, and think at a college level. (Did my comma use just kinda get on your nerves? Good)
3) Healthy lifestyle - I love girls who are into healthy food and learning more about it also love girls who want to work out. You don't eat grain fed meat? You buy organic only? You take supplements? Cool with me.
4) Have a backbone, no not cause I'm a Chiro. I appreciate kind people but I don't want someone who has zero ability to take a firm stance against something that they don't agree with. I like knowing they don't want me to fight all their battles for them.

Sexually:
1) Balance - I want someone who takes control or can be submissive. Being a random perceiver I get bored with routine and that applies to sexual relationships. 
2) A pleaser who wants to learn. I take a lot of time trying to learn how to make them feel good so I expect the same enthusiasm with me. If I ever get the vibe it's not mutual I'll lose interest. I don't want a fuck doll I want someone who enjoys giving and receiving pleasure.
3) Kinky streak - it kinda goes with #2 but I want someone who knows what they like and how to ask for it or at least is willing to experiment with me. Being a type 3 enneagram means that I care about public image but sometimes it's fun to play doctor and wife at a conference with my loved one knowing that in 2 hours she's going to strip in our hotel room and she brought some toys she wants me to watch her use on herself. Of course she tells me this during the professional dinner while acting the total distinguished lady in public.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

personality turn ons:
empathy
being passionate
goofiness
not being afraid of natural stuff, like body hair and burps (but still pleasant enough to not burp in my face)
nerding out on stuff
quietness
sensitivity
helpfulness
childishness (not immaturity)
liking animals and little kids
creativity
being understanding
romanticness (whatever the word for that is)
sharing things I enjoy and also introducing me to new stuff
having the ability to laugh stuff off


physical stuff aka SHALLOW TIME:
skinniness (sorry  )
dark hair + light eyes + light skin combo
sharp canine teeth
large foreheads, aka fiveheads
wearing only boxers
sleepy hair
sleepy eyes
wearing baggy boring t-shirts that just hang on the frame
aaaaaaaand having a penis


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Archetypally speaking - 
Altho I am basically a traditionalist (semi)white middle class male and will probably end up marrying the same and producing children of that calibre (eventually), I have a strange fascination and turn on for some interesting archetypes of people (women, since im straight):

- Subversives, deviants, rebels, anarchists, whatever, people who completely defy the social order, hippies, punks, whatever, anything basically anti-traditionalist. Not to a huge extent, but slightly. 

- Also have a huge thing for the sort of underdog, intelligent workingclass "no silver spoon" thing. They do have to be really quite intelligent and headstrong in a civilised way, I mean. Feminist, maybe. They have to be able to embarrass me. 

- The overt, loud, wealthy, feminine type. I don't think this could last, but so long as they're not stupid, and have a good sense of humour, I find this female archetype very attractive. I like being that guy standing there with his hands in his pockets listening to endless "Oh darling, isn't this just so cute? Do you think daddy would buy this for me?" In a sense this is a reversal of the above. I either like people to be less or more privileged than me; exactly the same would be weird. 

I would prefer a relationship partner to be apolitical, but apart from that, they should have some vague sense of liberalism and humanism, preferably not religious. No vegetarians and no pacifists.

Physically speaking -
Light brown hair & blue eyes is the most favourable thing, and I personally think that hair is one of the most important things in physical attractiveness. I would rate it above tits & arse. I like, generally, a sense of femininity. I like women who smile and also who's eyes smile. I like height between 5'7 and 5'10. Physical touch VERY important. Good smell always a turn on, obviously. Good sense of style. A willingness to partake in romantic activity but only privately and not publicly. A little bit of weight is preferable imo, but not 'fat.' 

And finally, they have to like being on the bottom in bed.


----------



## VesperHale (Apr 1, 2011)

Soft skin, and worn-out and dreamy looking eyes.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

Intelligence, passion, responsibility, ambition, blah blah all that stuff. 

A man who playfully challenges me is instantly attractive. The guy I'm seeing right now has this in spades. It's why I agreed to a date with him in the first place, as he's a skinny blonde firefighter (three things I tend to stay away from). He won me over by engaging in a playful (and hilarious) battle of wits with me right off the bat. I think this is what idiots attempt to do with "negging". There's sound theory behind it but they have it all wrong. It's not about being insulted, it's about being challenged, about being given a sense of having to _earn_ someone's attraction. It proves the guy is interested in me as a person, flaws and all, rather than an overly idealized caricature or whatever persona I'm presenting at the time. Sexy.

A quiet self-assuredness. This turns me on perhaps more than anything. 

Curiosity.

Arm veins. 

Hair. After being married to a bald guy, shit do I have a thing for hair now.

Being grabbed firmly by the hips. Being grabbed firmly anywhere, actually.

A sense of urgent passion, of "I must have you right now."

A whisper in the ear.

Having a passion in life. Doesn't matter what it is (so long as it's not, say, a passion for raping and dismembering hitch hikers or something). Can be athletic, intellectual, artistic, whatever. Just...passion. The antithesis of apathy (a major turn off).

Long fingers.

Quirks. I went on a date with a guy whose right eye blinks slightly before his left. Oddest little thing, but I found it fascinating and endearing.

Chivalry. A hand on the small of my back as I'm walking through a door, or a crowd.

Eloquence. 

Dominance, but also the ability to be submissive from time to time.

Interesting, unique tattoos.

Honesty. Blunt, direct honesty.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Dangerous redheads who know what they want, preferably with an accent: aka this:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

big blue eyes


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

My turn on's are based on what the person presents because Ni sees not a standard or set of turn on's people have to conform to, but what is unique in every guy I come across that I'm initially attracted to. I NEVER try to MOLD/CHANGE a person into my ideal of them, instead, I try to work with them and share my ideals with them in a 'you and I' perspective. If I identify their potential in something, I'll work at FULL FORCE to get the guy to realize his potential.

Intellectual turn on's: Being Open-minded is HUGE, or willing to expand his intellectual horizons (bring more to the table/relationship gives us something with substance to talk about) able to hold a conversation about something other than clothes, your body, and my body...able to actively engage me, ask me questions, and occasionally teaming up to find the answer to something (I'm willing to see a project, or question through to the end NO MATTER WHAT the results bring...all in the NAME OF SCIENCE!!!) Having a field of interest that you want to share with me, (I'm hoping I find someone I can do that with as well) this isn't intellectual, but a comic-book geek is HOT!! I LOVE NERDY GUYS YOU GUYS ROCK!! 

Emotional turn on's: Affectionate (subtly can win you points, doesn't always have to be overt! Be creative!!) Confidence, and Adventurous, Values and works hard towards intimacy. Passion and intensity, ('specially between the sheets no lightweights!! lol) and he isn't afraid to tell me what he's feeling/going through AND has the cognitive/emotional know-how to do this. Likes actually spending time with me, and developing a friendship/relationship as well (I mean, that is one of the prime benefits of being gay; you get a friend, and a bf which is cool.) Likes having fun, and is random...(Ni loves ALL kinds of random data info to filter) He's creative...looks at the world like a kaleidoscope of possibility...he can look at something, and make it something else...so ingenuity makes me happy. Mystery is VERY attractive to me...I like that I can have a conversation just with non-verbal body language than verbal most of the time...somethings don't NEED to be said if you catch my drift! 

Physical turn on's: I like full lips (I've got some putty lips m'self) facial hair on SOME guys, (kinda in a messy guy kind of 'phase' right now) I like an athletic body, not necessarily ripped with bulging muscle, (that's cool though! I don't discriminate! I'm an EOE! lol) but with something that is definitely masculine in shape. I like scars too, shows he's active, not afraid to get hurt, I'm an active guy and don't mind getting hurt doing what I love. I like a guy that's rough and tumble, (and is physically affectionate) I feel good when he's active and just wants to wrestle for the hell of it...goes back to the friend/boyfriend combo...sometimes you just gotta do 'guy stuff' and it's actually not so bad when you get the added bonus of having the boyfriend...it just adds a new dimension to the whole 'wait we're guys' thing...when you just get comfortable with it, it's like being with a friend...swear to god...still workin at it myself, but for the most part i think I got it down roud:


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm slightly ashamed to say my turn ons are purely physical at first. But as I get to know the guy, they slowly become a crush and then full blown infatuation. :tongue:
I love a nice smile, dancing eyes, soft hair, smoking (yes I actually like the smell of smoky breath :tongue, pierced eyebrows (just eyebrow, I dunno why), long hair sometimes, smooth body, slightly bony/wiry body, elbows and wrist bones prominent. Lately I have been attracted to more fair-skinned/white guys but I seriously don't care what race a guy is. Oh wait, no, I LOVE the slanting, tiny eyes and snub nose of Asians. :wink: I absolutely adore East Asian features. *drool*

Intellectual turn ons are pretty obvious. They should be generally nice people, have a sense of humour that appeals to me (I'm not too fond of slapstick, I love dry humour), they should like reading and they should love animals. If they are good with animals/babies that is an additional turn on. I like a man who is gentle. I don't mind shyness, I think I am more attracted by people I can't decode right away.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Physically - tall, athletic build, and blonde (think scandanavian high jumpers) is my ideal body type, however I can see beauty in a variety of body types.

Emotional - the less, the better. Very emotional types tend to make me uncomfortable.

Smarts - I'm attracted to intelligent women but as long as they at least average intelligence I would be happy. No flakes.

Other - outgoing, CONFIDENCE - I am very attracted to confident women, low maitnence... and either have common hobbies and come with me or let me pursue my hobbies alone is huge too.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

milti girl said:


> Oh wait, no, I LOVE the slanting, tiny eyes and snub nose of Asians. :wink: I absolutely adore East Asian features. *drool*


 You need say no more..........."Excuse me, miss. I having trouble finding my way around because I can't see straight because of my tiny slanted eyes. I can't find my way through smell either because of my snub nose.........Could you by chance help me? :wink:" hahahahahahaha nice.


----------



## passionista (Aug 23, 2012)

Intellectual! Super attracted and turned on to someone who can chat and debate with me about... something! Anything! I am currently involved with this sexy INTP. 

Delicious man.

Used to date an ENTP fella. This current guy fascinates me though. So much to learn and discover about him.


----------



## Kafka (Oct 15, 2012)

Nakedness and lots and lots of talking turns me on. I like to talk to my women and like the idea of time flying by without us ever noticing.


----------



## Kafka (Oct 15, 2012)

passionista said:


> Intellectual! Super attracted and turned on to someone who can chat and debate with me about... something! Anything! I am currently involved with this sexy INTP.
> 
> Delicious man.
> 
> Used to date an ENTP fella. This current guy fascinates me though. So much to learn and discover about him.


Well what do you think of Tolstoy's depiction of the Retreat at Borodino then?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

People turn me on :crazy:

More specifically?
Women ... Women turn me on  ^__^


* *






So I like to think I have two states/types of arousal (cause I'm awesome like that). I have a playful arousal ... and a more serious (more "pure")arousal ... I can go from playfully aroused to super serious aroused, but I can't go in the opposite direction.


Turn ons to get me playfully aroused (ignore the order)
- A woman with an adorable personality/is acting adorable
- A woman I deeply care about in a romantic way
- Someone that I find to be very interesting (weirdness is so sexy ^__^)
- Someone who is an intellectual 
- Boobs  (because they are fun to play with  ... they are so squiiiiiiiishy  (I'm gentle) ..... I think I sometimes a woman's, an SO's, body is like a play ground to me )
- Affection and love ^__^ (and Eskimo kisses ^__^)
- Silliness
- Flirting with an S.O.
- Feeling wanted
- Being playful and being a tease towards me


For a more serious arousal (ignore the order)
- Being very attracted to you ... especially emotionally attracted/connected to you (although, being physically attractive to me is a turn on, but not nearly as much as an emotional attraction)
- Being Naked in front of her and/or Her being naked
- Being vulnerable towards each other
- Being touched in a few places that you will just have to find for yourself :wink:
- Being wanted sexually
- Having Deep feeling for each other
- Being teased ... I mean her knowing that I find her very sexy and using that to her advantage :wink:
- Being aroused (physically/biologically arouse) while tired while an SO is near
- Having a woman use her sex appeal to have her way with me (I miiiight be submissive :wink: ... just a little ... maybe a lot :tongue
- A woman telling me, in a seductive voice (attempting seductive), that I have to do whatever she says (sometimes I get too horny for my own good :tongue
- A sexual tease
- physical and emotional intimacy

Considering just telling me you will have your way with me turns me on ... I am very easy to turn on lol ... of course, it does help a lot if I know you and I feel comfortable around you ... A strong emotional connection really seems to help me


----------

